# Help Needed with Vizio Sound Bar SB3651-e6 Satelite Speakers



## Chuantzu (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi - Just bought a new house that came pre-wired. The pre-wiring plate looks like this:









https://www.google.com/search?q=image+home+theater+system+plate&tbm=isch&imgil=10HB-7U8JhSEkM%253A%253BNtqpYXU-umVR4M%253Bhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.amazon.com%25252FFosmon-HD8006-Surround-Distribution-Subwoofer%25252Fdp%25252FB00KGK2VHO&source=iu&pf=m&fir=10HB-7U8JhSEkM%253A%252CNtqpYXU-umVR4M%252C_&usg=__CHYSIJMcXdXNx5pp1mY4dVEyMHw%3D&biw=1920&bih=976&ved=0ahUKEwiw86zQus3WAhXGZCYKHQLkCJcQyjcIOA&ei=gNfPWbCzGcbJmQGCyKO4CQ#imgrc=10HB-7U8JhSEkM:

I purchased a Vizio Sound Bar SB3651-e6 want to mount the satellite speakers in the ceiling where it is pre-wired. I can't figure out what adapters I need to do this.

*System to wall: *
The satellite speakers connect to the sub-woofer via a cable with identical single male to male connections. I called the company and they just said told me it was a "basic audio wire" and couldn't tell me what size it was. I need to figure out if I can get a wire that will connect the single female connection (one for right, one for left) in the sub woofer to what looks like the a banana binding post with a left and right input for right and left. I tried and the supplied wire definitely does not connect to the plate as it is.

*Ceiling Wire*
The wire in the ceiling is just a speaker wire with no connection. I need to know what kind of end I need to connect to the wire that will fit in the satellite speaker. I also want to know if I connect that, will it power the speaker? One guy at Best Buy told me it definitely would and the next guy told me it definitely would not.

*Ceiling Mount*
The system comes with a flimsy looking wall mount unit. It is designed to let gravity hold a big screw head down in a slot. This won't be safe in the ceiling. Any recommendations for what kind of mount I can use?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The supplied speaker cable is proprietary, which is typical of such systems no matter the manufacturer. You will not find any adapter cables that have banana plugs on one end.

You will need to cut the stock speaker cable in half, and splice in the necessary length of regular zip-cord speaker wire to get from the sub to the wall plate. At the ceiling, if there is enough wire length in the ceiling, you can splice it directly to the other half of the stock wire; otherwise in can splice in the length of wire needed. You can find a “how to” guide to splicing speaker wire in my signature.

There are any number of ceiling mount solutions on the market. Most will require drilling holes in the speaker cabinet.

https://www.google.com/search?q=spe...0j69i57j0l4.3554j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

